# Last Fashion



## Simone

when we picked up Amigo from the breeder he weight almost 3 pounds, we went to all the petstors around here to find a dog sweater for him, because we have a mean wind right here on the lake in the wintertime. Anyway we found NOTHING in his size, now what.
I have some old woolsocks witch are really warm, so I cut the towend off and two holes for the leg, a little on the bellyside so he can go pee "baboom" brand new sweater, fit's too. For now it is ok, the weather get also better and later on I will find something what fit's.
But I thought it is a good Idea for those small once.


----------



## Mia

aww great idea thanxs for sharing! alot of people have found that little teddy bear sweaters often fit their chihuahuas aswell :thumbleft:


----------



## Simone

Thats true , never thought of that before. 

Thanks


----------



## funkydancer3

thanks simone :toothy5: 

great idea, :tongue9: 

xxxx amie xxxx :wav:


----------



## absolethe

It is a good idea--and actually a lot of people I've met do it. I ran into a girl when I first got Puck who had her new Chi also with her at Petsmart. I said, "Oh my god, what an adorable sweater, did you get it here?" And she laughed and said, "it's a sock." So I made Puck a sock sweater until he got big enough to buy for.

Can't seem to find my picture, but it was argyle (I think) and it matched his coat, so it was pretty cute, but he outgrew it.

Anyway, since then I've mentioned it to a few people...who have said, "oh!" It's like "psst, pass it on."


----------



## Mia

creation le soc :thumbleft:


----------



## cdenise1122

there is this website that i used for my baby when she was smaller then three pounds www.chiwawagaga.com they have some cute items them for x small dogs.


----------



## dicee

Thank you for this suggesting this web cite. I ordered a carrier, this is the only place where I have seen them small enough, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jody2u2

I have made little sweatshirts out of sweatshirt sleeves also. the wrists work perfect for necks.
JOdy :wave:


----------



## absolethe

Hey, that's a good one, too. Bet it grows better than a sock, too.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom

thats what I did too. I got a childs cardigan from a charity shop and used the sleeve and it looked just like a proper jumper, I cut little holes for the arms :wave:


----------



## ~Ri

My 2 are over 3 pounds .
Both Montana and Mindy are 5.5 pounds .*
:wave: *


----------



## CelesteWolffe

I fancy myself pretty craft savvy, but I would have never thought of a sock as a dog sweater. That is a darn near genius idea. Opens up a whole new world of dressing possibilities. Thank you!


----------



## nevilleismybaby

When Neville was a baby and he was too little for "puppy clothes"  we took those little t-shirt onsies that infants wear and we cut it down the middle and then sewed it back up again so it fit him just right! It was a great little night gown for him until he got too big for 'em!! They were great because they came in like packs of five so it was a real bargain!!!

The sock idea is an excellent idea!!! I bet that is perfect for little tiny chis that are even too small for the smallest of puppy clothing.....

why didn't I find this website two years ago when I needed it? (sigh)


----------



## JeepGirlTX

When Daisy was tiny, I bought newborn onesies (those little baby bodysuits), cut the bottom off and sewed the shoulders closed. I also took them in a bit in the stomach. It was pretty cute and required little sewing ability. Walmart has a brand of onesie-type things that are actually much cuter, cheaper, and better quality t-shirt material. They also seem to be cut narrower, which may be bad on a baby, but worked well for a puppy. 

I live in Texas, so I have didn't really need a sweater for her until she was about 10 months old, and by that point she was 7 lbs and fit in teddy bear sweaters. (Now she's 10 lbs and too big for teddy bear sweaters, so I make all of her clothes.)

A word about teddy bear sweaters -- you can buy them at craft stores (like Michaels) for about $3.00. I made the mistake of buying them on ebay for $10....

I have to say, though, I think the sock idea is brilliant. Probably easier than the onesies....


----------



## MY3SONS

Wow what an awsome idea. they make some adorable socks that would make great sweaters. I think I need a trip to walmart now.


----------



## Sisusarah

*Patterns*

I wish I had read this before today. I went out and bought two patterns, one a Simplicity and one a Kwik Sew. I had never heard of them before so I hope they are easy. I may have to reduce the size of the Simplicity. My Sisu is 15 weeks old now and weighs 2 pounds 11 ounces (with her collar on). According to a chart I downloaded, she should be between 3-1/2 and 4 pounds at 18 months. She is a tiny little ball of energy. She hates wet grass so I am wondering what she will think of the South Dakota snow! I bought several remnants of fleece and some soft fabric-backed vinyl to make a raincoat and matching booties. Not sure if she will keep them on, but I think she'd prefer that to wet feet. She comes to such a screeching halt when she encounters wet grass that her back legs go up in the air! The she looks for the dryest route to do her "chores". :wink:


----------

